
Ask HN: Today, HR told me I can't test candidates - vidanay
I have two open positions on my team that I am trying to fill. Today, while talking to HR, we were discussing strategy and when I mentioned that I would like to ask a couple of candidates to come in to the office and take a practical programming test (sample project), I was told that I can&#x27;t do that. Apparently, any test would have to be &quot;certified&quot; before it could be used. I have no idea exactly what &quot;certified&quot; means in this context.<p>I guess standard industry practices for everyone from two person start-ups to Google don&#x27;t mean anything, and we have to make the decision based on simple questions and &quot;gut&quot; instinct during the interview.<p>Has anyone ever heard of a requirement in the United States whereby software employment tests must be certified?
======
tlb
If it's a test with a score and a threshold for hiring, it needs to be
professionally developed: [https://www.hiresuccess.com/blog/is-employment-
testing-legal](https://www.hiresuccess.com/blog/is-employment-testing-legal).
Such tests are nearly useless for programmers.

What you should do is ask candidates to do a sample project that'll help you
understand their strengths and weaknesses so you can dig into them in the
interview. That's not a "test" as HR people use the word.

~~~
vidanay
Thank you for that link. That is not the type of "test" I am referring to. I
am referring to the sample project style "test" that you mention in your
second paragraph. This was explained to HR, with examples and references, but
they were unconvinced.

------
smt88
Doesn't sound like a legal requirement. Sounds like HR doesn't want you to
design your own test that might expose the company to discrimination suits.
That's my guess.

A good substitute is asking someone to walk you through a code review or
thinking about how to start a new project. You supply the code or specs, of
course.

Programming tests suck for the applicant and don't do a good job of selecting
for the traits you want in a new hire.

------
bigiain
<cynical thought>So the HR person's cousin has applied, huh?

